# String Jig and Strecher



## wsbark01 (Feb 26, 2009)

Here is my string jig and stretcher that my cousin and myself made. I started with a "Scale" drawings for the whole set up.

















Then sent them with my cousin who works at a medal shop. He brings me back these.


















I went out and bought 3/4" all thread, 2 nuts, 2 washers, 2 1/4"-20 allen head bolts and 2 nuts. I had my cousin put me a key hole in the all thread and then I cut the end of the all thread to give me a flat surface for the post. Then had me cousin weld a handle to the nut with some scrap I had.


























I have a ball bearing but I am having a hard time finding a spring with a 3/4" ID for cheap, if anyone has one they don't need let me know! 

I have made 3 sets of stings so far on it and it working really well. I tried my luck with white/clear serving and it turned out OK but I don't have any clairfier and I think it will clear it up better. I am learning new things with every string and cable I have made. The positive that I can take from all of this is that I have been able to use every string and cable I have made so far, not had to throw anything away!

I have to thank a few people because if it hadn't been for them I wouldn't have made this jig or learned how to make the strings!
My cousin Cody
David-greenriver
Chad-silentoutdoors
Nuts&Bolts
automan
I am sure that there are more but I just can't think of them right now!


----------



## wsbark01 (Feb 26, 2009)

So here are a few more pics!


----------



## Raymond 1 (Feb 23, 2010)

Nice job, looks good.


----------



## PowerLineman83 (Nov 15, 2009)

Looks like it will get the job done! Nice work.


----------



## Ca-Xbow (Apr 15, 2012)

Nice job.
I do think you should get rid of all sharp edges that may come in contact with string material while in the jig.
Have fun with it.


----------



## wsbark01 (Feb 26, 2009)

Ca-Xbow said:


> Nice job.
> I do think you should get rid of all sharp edges that may come in contact with string material while in the jig.
> Have fun with it.


I understand why I don't need anything sharp, but what exactly ate you refuring to? The 3 sets I have made so far the string material doesn't really get anywhere near something that could cause me trouble.


----------



## slbarr98 (Oct 30, 2008)

Looks good and you left me out!!!!


----------



## wsbark01 (Feb 26, 2009)

slbarr98 said:


> Looks good and you left me out!!!!


Yeah I said I know I was forgetting some people! You have also helped me with all my text and emails to you! Lol


----------



## jrbowhuntr (Jul 23, 2005)

Nice looking job on the strings, and good job on the string jig.


----------



## kc hay seed (Jul 12, 2007)

good job on your jig,on my streacher i went to a mechanic shop and they gave me a couple of valve springs out of an old automobile motor. the two i have has the explosion proof core in them in case they should break. hope this helps


----------



## wsbark01 (Feb 26, 2009)

kc hay seed said:


> good job on your jig,on my streacher i went to a mechanic shop and they gave me a couple of valve springs out of an old automobile motor. the two i have has the explosion proof core in them in case they should break. hope this helps


I have an old valve spring but the ID is 5/8" and my all thread is 3/4", you don't happen to have one that would work do you?


----------



## kc hay seed (Jul 12, 2007)

i forgot to ask how did he cut the key slot in the all thread? i think i might try it with a hand held 4" grinder.


----------



## wsbark01 (Feb 26, 2009)

kc hay seed said:


> i forgot to ask how did he cut the key slot in the all thread? i think i might try it with a hand held 4" grinder.


He used a manual mill but I was gonna use a hand grinder, if its for myself I really don't care what it looks like as long as it works! Haha


----------



## kc hay seed (Jul 12, 2007)

wsbark01 said:


> I have an old valve spring but the ID is 5/8" and my all thread is 3/4", you don't happen to have one that would work do you?


on your 3/4"x2" top piece sandwich the spring between2- 3/4"x2" washers and a take up nut. compress the spring with a take up nut then twist with the handle. the spring i have is 2"x5/8 also.hope this helps you.be sure and use thick washers or square uni- strut washers with 3/4" holes.


----------



## redyak3 (Nov 5, 2011)

Looks great, good job. Might have to try it.


----------



## wsbark01 (Feb 26, 2009)

kc hay seed said:


> on your 3/4"x2" top piece sandwich the spring between2- 3/4"x2" washers and a take up nut. compress the spring with a take up nut then twist with the handle. the spring i have is 2"x5/8 also.hope this helps you.be sure and use thick washers or square uni- strut washers with 3/4" holes.


I have a spring from Fastenal on the way should be here tomorrow! I can't wait till I have everything together and I will post some more pics tomorrow!


----------



## wsbark01 (Feb 26, 2009)

Here is a picture of the new spring I got today, and by the way works great! And pictures of two of my NASP kids I gave a set of the strings I made while leading how to! This is getting addicting!


----------



## jpd350 (Jun 9, 2012)

How many pounds does it stretch to?


----------



## Bownut400 (May 29, 2007)

*looks good*

Looking good , why the nut on the front side?


----------



## wsbark01 (Feb 26, 2009)

jpd350 said:


> How many pounds does it stretch to?


It goes 208lbs per 1/10" pressed so I can go way over 300lbs!

The front nut was there before I got the spring and I didn't take it off yet.


----------



## BowBaker1640 (Aug 6, 2010)

you could use that nut as a guage to let you know when you get to 300# pounds or better


----------



## sman750 (Feb 17, 2010)

Great write up gonna use to make myself one


----------



## kc hay seed (Jul 12, 2007)

i went to fastenal here to buy one of their spring cages and the girl looked at me like i was nuts. she had no idea what i was talking about.do you have the part number for the spring cage? if so please post it.looks like you are set up pretty well now.


----------



## kc hay seed (Jul 12, 2007)

after looking at your picture i see you do not have the spring cage either.fastenal has a cover to go over the spring in case it should ever brake to protect you and i thought you had one.sorry about that.good job on the streacher!!!


----------



## Bownut400 (May 29, 2007)

The spring cages I got had to be special ordered, Monday I will get the part number for you guys. Keep up the creativity, keep in mind you will have to cut the scoring cage down a bit


----------



## wsbark01 (Feb 26, 2009)

Bownut400 said:


> The spring cages I got had to be special ordered, Monday I will get the part number for you guys. Keep up the creativity, keep in mind you will have to cut the scoring cage down a bit


Please and let us know where u got it! Thanks!


----------



## Bownut400 (May 29, 2007)

Bownut400 said:


> The spring cages I got had to be special ordered, Monday I will get the part number for you guys. Keep up the creativity, keep in mind you will have to cut the scoring cage down a bit


Here is the part #'s for the spring cage from fastenal 12188-01213 and the spring part # incase someone is curious 0300412 hope this helps someone out. This is a 4" spring and 4" cage.


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

glad you like that spring....stiffer and shorter is the way to go for sure.... would definitely stay away from 4" springs on a jig, when you do a 90+ inch string and you want to get up to 350# you will appreciate it alot more, alot less travel to tighten it up to accomodate for material stretch also, its easy for a long string to stretch almost an inch in just the material itself.


----------



## wsbark01 (Feb 26, 2009)

Bownut400 said:


> Here is the part #'s for the spring cage from fastenal 12188-01213 and the spring part # incase someone is curious 0300412 hope this helps someone out. This is a 4" spring and 4" cage.


Where did you find that part? I have been all through their web site and can't find any spring cages! I need one that is 2" OD and bout 1 1/2" long!


----------



## j.d.m. (Dec 28, 2005)

Nice job, looks like it does the trick.


----------



## Green River (May 13, 2006)

Looks pretty good to me Wes, maybe I'll get out that way sometime and see it in person. Bout time to dust off the indoor bows you know!


----------



## Bownut400 (May 29, 2007)

wsbark01 said:


> Where did you find that part? I have been all through their web site and can't find any spring cages! I need one that is 2" OD and bout 1 1/2" long!


I ordered it from the store,fastenals web site sux. My local guy does a real good job of finding me oddball stuff. On one of my other jigs I used a spring cage I got from McMaster. Carr, some one posted wanting a short spring, I went to a longer spring so I could have a more linear marks and would be easier to get more consistent lbs. Hope this helps


----------



## wsbark01 (Feb 26, 2009)

Green River said:


> Looks pretty good to me Wes, maybe I'll get out that way sometime and see it in person. Bout time to dust off the indoor bows you know!


Yeah Dave you need to come check it out!



dwagoner said:


> glad you like that spring....stiffer and shorter is the way to go for sure.... would definitely stay away from 4" springs on a jig, when you do a 90+ inch string and you want to get up to 350# you will appreciate it alot more, alot less travel to tighten it up to accomodate for material stretch also, its easy for a long string to stretch almost an inch in just the material itself.


Yeah I like that I don't have to turn it much to get the tension up! Just a spring cage and a few marks and I will be 100% set!


----------



## Raymond 1 (Feb 23, 2010)

Looks good to me. Looks like a DIY project to redesign my Munch stretcher. 
Thanks,
Raymond


----------

